# What websites do you visit most?



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Besides BBS and other DBS websites what websites do you visit a lot?

For me its-
Fox News
Yahoo News 
Ebay 
Philips Electronics
Radio Shack
WEDG.com (local alternative/rock/metal station)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

ESPN
Yahoo Sports
News.com
Slashdot.org
azcentral.com - Local newspaper


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Slashdot.org
Mozillazine
Mozilla.org
Yahoo News and Sports
MSN
CNET
IQuest.net
ESPN
MSNBC
The Mote
PCWorld
TechTV
Bob and Tom.com
Indianapolis Star


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

845.com -- A site dedicated to all the punk and ska bands in my area code

DBSTalk.com (of course!) 

Southcott.cjb.net -- My friend's band's site

HAMweather.com -- A good weather site

Weather.com

Sparknotes.com -- Where I go to get help for school books

MTV2.com

WRRV.com -- Local alternative-rock radio station

TheChanceTheater.com -- The site of my favorite place to go to concerts

Punkbands.com -- News & info about thousands of punk/ska bands


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Misc:
http://www.dslreports.com/stest/0
http://spaceflightnow.com/tracking/index.html#oct01
http://spamcop.net/
Google.com
News and Info.:
http://www.drudgereport.com/
http://www.newsmax.com/
http://www.frontpagemag.com/
http://www.humaneventsonline.com/
http://www.freerepublic.com/
Photography:
http://www.dpreview.com
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1007
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1005&page=1
http://www.pbase.com
http://www.photoblink.com/
Stock Market:
Various Yahoo Boards.
http://www.forbes.com/


----------



## jackie50 (Mar 24, 2002)

ActiveWindows.com
PcMag.com
PCWorld.com
1wrestling.com
Lockergnome.com
freep.com
fark.com
techtv.com

Jackie


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I visit:

http://www.pwbts.com - Great wrestling news
http://www.rajahwwf.com - Great wrestling news
http://www.bargainandhaggle.com - Great shopping site
http://www.ezsweeps.com - Impossible but fun way to try to earn money


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

dishretailer.com
dbstalks
drudge reports
aint it cool news
dish network retailer site
foolmoon(if i'm feeling like sluming a bit)
dbs******(brand x)
skyretailer
pricewatch
the onion
ebay
several others that don't come to mind right now


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

On a daily basis, I visit:

DBSTalk
AVSForums
DBSForums
DVDPricesearch
DVDTalk
SciFi.com
Aint-It-Cool-News
Dark Horizons


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

http://www.aopa.org
http://www.eaa.org
http://www.reidhillviewairport.com.
http://www.teamxbox.com
http://www.worldnews.com
http://news.bbc.co.uk
http://www.cnn.com
http://www.foxnews.com
http://www.espn.com
http://www.dbsforums.com
http://www.dvdtalk.com
http://www.netflix.com


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

www.worldnetdaily.com
www.americanfreedomnews.com
www.reuters.com
www.bigboobs.com just kidding 
www.wunderground.com weather
www.rense.com
www.latimes.com
www.nytimes.com

And many more news sites.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

www.tivocommunity.com
www.hometheaterforum.com
www.fatwallet.com
www.weather.com


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

DBSForum
DBSTalk
alt.echostar
DetroitNew.com
Automotivenews.com
Autoweek.com
CarandDriver.com
MotorTrend.com
NFL.com
NBA.com
Voluntary Online Adventist Forum


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

http://www.techbargains.com
http://www.dealhunting.com
http://www.ragingminds.com
http://www.dvdpricesearch.com
http://www.mame.net
http://www.mame.dk{/url]


----------

